# Arc AAA colors.....



## PoliceScannerMan (Dec 6, 2006)

I have been collecting ArcAAA colored lights for a few months now. I wanted to share some pics with you folks. 

Here is the dozen lights, 11 AAA's and one big 'ol AA.






Here they are all lit up.









Starting on the left, RGB (red,green,blue)/ Arc AA White/Sterile White/UV/Blue/Cyan/Cyan/Green/Red/Red/Orange/Yellow


----------



## FiftyCalAl (Dec 6, 2006)

Great collection. I just ordered 4 AAAs but did not see any option for different colors. Since I am new to ARC, please "enlighten" me as to the differing color options and there obtainability. thanks


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Dec 6, 2006)

I think you can get any color LED you want...as long as you want white.  Those are probably old ARCs -- from the first ARC. Way cool!


----------

